# Sleave Hitch??



## cburgess (Jul 27, 2004)

Has anyone made their own sleave hitch? If so who makes or where do you buy these little electric actuators from? I see a few different designs, an actuator mounted on the back & one mounted in the frame, are these bought or custom made?

I'm just dreaming, for the future.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would recommend that you read some of Willie Nunez's posts. He has posted an extensive amount of info. on this very subject that should answer most if not all of your questions.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think Topdj has some actuators hes selling. You can PM him and see.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I completely forgot about that Jody. :duh: Good call! :thumbsup:


----------

